# shutter speed comparison



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

went for a walk along the harbour foreshore and took some pics today - these two from same spot of a water feature using different shutter speeds to make the water falling look different: one to freeze the motion, the other to blur the motion - frozen motion (LHS) looks like glass in full resolution, blurred (RHS) like plastic (?)


LHS: [email protected]/640 sec RHS: [email protected]/30sec


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Personally, I like the 'frozen' aspect of moving water. However, reading many books & pro forums they all, without exception, say that a slow shutter speed is the way to go.

Some exponents go to the extreme of dropping the ISO down to minimum, stuff on a couple of ND filters and use anything from 1/3rd to 3 or 4 seconds.

Again, the need for lugging a tripod around if you go out with the intention of long exposures. That means an intentional sortie, not a casual walk-a-bout.

I have seen a couple of surreal captures of New Zealand seascapes taken in almost pitch black darkness, no moon, no light pollution only starlight where the exposures were extreme - 1 or 2 hours if I remember correctly. They were outstanding.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

this guy has some great images - he's Sydney based (only 2-3hours drive from me) and has nght/seascape workshops which I would like to go to one day - oops! night


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is an interesting blog site, I shall give it a good read later...

I can't find the extreme images I was referring to - They are on FredMiranda somewhere, however I did find this seascape 100 seconds @ F/16...

The very long exposures 'flatten' out waves & ripples & give an ethereal effect.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice ones Donald - love the infra-red B&W one at the end too


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I hadn't seen the IR at the end - It is beautiful. I must experiment with IR some time - The 5DMk2 has IR setting but never used it...

I have too many things to experiment with, write articles, do websites for local companies, wanting to create a blog site, fit a new kitchen, decorate the place, build a summer house, go to friends in France, Spain, Italy, visit son living in in Melbourne, visit Bro-in-law WA, go to Sydney and do a big trip up north (including Newcastle)...All maybe this year... How I ever managed to find time to go to work, I just don't know! :grin:

Edit: I forgot to mention a visit to New Zealand too - I used to live NW Auckland in the Waitakeries - Stay with my best mate for a while.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

What will yo do with your other hand? :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

trying to think of things to put on the Bucket List, page 15 :smile:


----------

